# Netflix : supprimer une série du menu Reprendre...



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous si sur Netflix on peut faire disparaître du menu « Reprendre avec le profil de X » une série, un film,... qu’on a commencé à regarder mais sans aller jusqu’au bout ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Juillet 2018)

Yo vieille branche ...

Par là : https://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/astuces/4631.htm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2018)

Merci.


----------

